# Kevin Garnett hits another guy in the balls



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Seriously?

And Mark Jackson is actually defending him. My lord.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Garnett grew up in South Carolina and spent his formative basketball years in Chicago. I'm not surprised anymore


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Did he get thrown out of the game or anything? I'm not sure that the league doesn't give KG a waiver on punching guys in the balls, they ****ing let him get away with everything else.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

U tube?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

They just assessed 23 technicals or so against Boston.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

I'm more amazed by the fact that the announcers are glossing over the fact the KG just blatantly hit Frye in the balls. They keep talking about him going under Frye's jumpshot. What kind of _men_ are these?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That was a **** load of technicals over one play.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Boston should average 23 technicals a game...Unless the league office doesn't want that respect for the game crap after all. No way KG should be allowed to get away with half the stuff he does on the floor.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

jmk said:


> I'm more amazed by the fact that the announcers are glossing over the fact the KG just blatantly hit Frye in the balls. They keep talking about him going under Frye's jumpshot. What kind of _men_ are these?


I'm being subjected to Bill Walton on the Boston feed, if I weren't an acute asthmatic I'd probably have lit a spliff to get in the mood for this colour commentary. As it is the best I can do is scotch & soda.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I may have to watch this game again. 23 Techs in a game is a bit excessive.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm exaggerating, of course. But not by much.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

that was a really cheap shot...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

E.H. Munro said:


> I'm being subjected to Bill Walton on the Boston feed, if I weren't an acute asthmatic I'd probably have lit a spliff to get in the mood for this colour commentary. As it is the best I can do is scotch & soda.


Off-topic, but I thought Bill Walton said he was done announcing?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I love how Boston got a dozen technicals, and not a single one of them was for BLATANTLY HITTING A GUY IN THE SACK WHICH WAS SHOWN IN 47 ANGLES ON REPLAY.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Basel said:


> Off-topic, but I thought Bill Walton said he was done announcing?


He is, but Tommy Heinsohn rarely does road games anymore and never does west coast games. So when Comcast Sportsnet called and asked Walton to do colour for the Portland game he agreed and and even offered to do the next game as well. Walton wasn't bad last night, but he was off in the ether tonight.


----------



## Pump Bacon (Dec 11, 2010)

KG had a few dirty plays especially against Frye but he also got hit by Pietrus earlier. But I think he got tossed for his reactions to the officials and not for his fouls on the court.


----------



## Madstrike (Jan 12, 2011)

Not only did KG hit Frye in the sack, but also left his foot under Frye when he was jumping, and he did that also earlier(to Frye as well), the slap in the nuts was just the icing on the cake...


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Madstrike said:


> Not only did KG hit Frye in the sack, but also left his foot under Frye when he was jumping, and he did that also earlier(to Frye as well), the slap in the nuts was just the icing on the cake...


Why does the juxtaposition of the phrases "slap in the nuts" and "icing on the cake" give me the creeps?

Was there a cake close by that needed icing? :|


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)




----------



## Aussie Baller (Oct 6, 2005)

Mark Jackson is a stupid stupid man. Goddamn how dumb can you get trying to defend that


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

jmk said:


> I'm more amazed by the fact that the announcers are glossing over the fact the KG just blatantly hit Frye in the balls. They keep talking about him going under Frye's jumpshot. What kind of _men_ are these?


JVG mentioned it more than once..and a rolled ankle is a worse injury then some hurt balls...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Aww man you never hit a guy in the nuts. That's man-code.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Mark Jackson is a moron.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 20, 2010)

Ron said:


> Why does the juxtaposition of the phrases "slap in the nuts" and "icing on the cake" give me the creeps?
> 
> Was there a cake close by that needed icing? :|


What do you mean by icing? :|


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

kevin garnett- the epitome of bitch made. Whats embedded into his stupid ass mind that makes him do something like slap another man in the nuts, and on national tv at that?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

E.H. Munro said:


> I'm being subjected to Bill Walton on the Boston feed, if I weren't an acute asthmatic I'd probably have lit a spliff to get in the mood for this colour commentary. As it is the best I can do is scotch & soda.


Bill Walton is calling games again? That's awesome. Is this going to be a recurring thing? I'd watch Celtics games just for that. He cracks me up.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wow just watched the video. How could they not see that he hit him in the balls on purpose? WTF was Mark Jackson going on about? Good grief.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Bill Walton is calling games again? That's awesome. Is this going to be a recurring thing? I'd watch Celtics games just for that. He cracks me up.


I think that this was it for this year. In past years Donny Marshall did all the road games, this year they decided to bring in a few different people to call the road games, so they brought in Walton for Portland and Phoenix. If the Laker game weren't a Sunday afternoon showcase he'd be doing that one, as well. I haven't heard yet who's doing the Tuesday game at Sacramento, you could check that one, I suppose.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Wow just watched the video. How could they not see that he hit him in the balls on purpose? WTF was Mark Jackson going on about? Good grief.



They should fire Jackson just for his stupidity. If that is your "analysis" of that play, you are a basketball moron.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

lol @ JVG

"he hits him in...um...the stomach area...."


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Surprised floods hasn't come in here to mock people bashing kg


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

As his game erodes we will see more of this by KG...He tried to hurt the guy and should be suspended.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Someone is going to beat him up and its coming soon. You can tell that guys around the league are sick of his antics. Pietrus and Frye in the same game. Those are the last guys you'd ever think would get riled up. A wounded animal is the most dangerous one, guy's just lashing out at people it seems nowadays.


----------



## Pump Bacon (Dec 11, 2010)

HB said:


> Someone is going to beat him up and its coming soon. You can tell that guys around the league are sick of his antics. Pietrus and Frye in the same game. Those are the last guys you'd ever think would get riled up. A wounded animal is the most dangerous one, guy's just lashing out at people it seems nowadays.


Yea I get that feeling too. If KG tries that **** against Blake Griffin I think we'll be in for an altercation. Griffin's already showed he's not afraid to be physical against vets in the league so far and I'm sure he wouldn't appreciate KG's cheap shots especially since he was injured last year.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

HB said:


> Someone is going to beat him up and its coming soon. You can tell that guys around the league are sick of his antics. Pietrus and Frye in the same game.


The last time I checked, Pietrus was the one taking the cheap shot.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Okay, and the nuts move? That Frye's fault too? Or Pietrus is responsible for that too?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I usually laugh at these, because while they're painful they're not dangerous. Unlike, say, punching someone in the throat or rolling under a knee.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Cept Frye could have been injured on that play. Dont think he found it funny.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I don't think that Chris Kaman found it funny when Nutcracker Sweets went to town or Julius Hodge found it funny when CP3 gamelined him. I did, however. That's the privilege of watching these games on TV. And I really feel no urge to climb on my moral hobby horse and sniff about it after.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

E.H. Munro said:


> I don't think that Chris Kaman found it funny when Nutcracker Sweets went to town or Julius Hodge found it funny when CP3 gamelined him. I did, however. That's the privilege of watching these games on TV. And I really feel no urge to climb on my moral hobby horse and sniff about it after.


Of course not when he plays on your favorite team.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Andrew Bogut's tweet response is quite interesting.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> Of course not when he plays on your favorite team.


The Nuggets are my favourite team? It's news to me.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

What I want to know is what did Fyre say to KG after getting violated like that?

Fyre: ***** why you hit my balls?
KG: Well I didn't know you had them.
Gortat: Calm down guys, in Poland we punch each other in ze balls all ze time.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

HB said:


> Andrew Bogut's tweet response is quite interesting.


Repost it here.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Marc Spears tweeted, that the NBA will not suspend Kevin Garnett. Andrew Bogut replied 'Surprised' which was directed at Spears.

You'd have to understand how twitter works, Bogut was responding to Spears, but we all know he has or had problems with KG in the past. They think he's a punk.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

E.H. Munro said:


> The Nuggets are my favourite team? It's news to me.


You have not posted in their forum in the last 3 years


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

E.H. Munro said:


> The Nuggets are my favourite team? It's news to me.


Lets try not to be ignorant for once. Hows about that.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Well, I'm waiting for you and HB to start.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol what did HB do now? My bad I guess because I dont find KG's antics amusing, I must be ignorant


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

E.H. Munro said:


> Well, I'm waiting for you and HB to start.


Myself, and everyone else in this thread found it very easy to understand that he was alluding to the fact that Boston is your favourite team.


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

I loved KG in Minny, but he's kind of lost it in Boston, both on the court and attitude wise. When you do stupid stuff like this as a 21 year old it's one thing, but when you're 34 and still doing it, it's another thing. His skills are really starting to erode, and as much as I don't like him anymore, it's a bit tough to watch at times.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

R-Star said:


> Myself, and everyone else in this thread found it very easy to understand that he was alluding to the fact that Boston is your favourite team.


Yes, but apparently you missed the reference to Reggie Evans. As did HB. I found it funny then, as well, and dubbed Evans Nutcracker Sweets after that incident. Put another way, Garnett could be a Spur or 76er and I would still laugh at the incident.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Unfortunately for us we'll never know that, what we do know is Kevin G plays for the jolly folks in green.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

You pretty much can because I've been calling Reggie _Nutcracker Sweets_ since it happened. We've had the whole debate before when people start talking smack about CP3 because he gamelined Julius Hodge and I generally laugh off the phony rage. It amuses me, so by all means keep going.


----------



## Adol (Nov 25, 2004)

I must be the only one who doesn't think what KG did was that big of a deal.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Adol said:


> I must be the only one who doesn't think what KG did was that big of a deal.


I doubt that most fans find it anything but funny. You generally have to read an internet forum to encounter rage.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

People here apparently haven't factor in that maybe KG doesn't want to touch someone's balls. I'd kick someone in the nuts before I use my hands.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

What's there to keep going at? Doesn't change who KG is or what he'll most likely get before the season is over.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Maybe you should accidentally blow him in retaliation. I'm sure it'll hurt him more than it'll hurt you.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Zzzzzzzz


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

HB said:


> What's there to keep going at? Doesn't change who KG is or what he'll most likely get before the season is over.


Tell me something, why is it you spent all of last spring justifying Dwight Howard's headhunting? Because unlike testicular contact, Howard's headhunting is actually dangerous. Can we expect to get some angry diatribes about Howard being a "punk" the next time he clocks someone in the head with an elbow or can we look forward to more of that "people's elbow" nonsense?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Because Dwight isn't out there trying to hurt guys, I doubt KG is either. But for one, those screens are definitely illegal, two the guy acts like a total punk on court. The balls thing isn't even the issue, its the fact that twice he stepped into Frye's personal space and dude could have been injured. I am not sure there is a more disliked guy at least by his peers in the league. Why's that Munro?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Like I said earlier I'd be more pissed off at the putting his foot under Frye's landing area twice. There's just no reason to do that to a peer. Why would you *want* to roll someone's ankle.

It's one thing to be a little too physical or even the whole balls thing, that's just something to take the opponent out of their game for a little bit. That's pretty much physical trash talk.

But if a guy lands wrong on you it might not just be his ankle he could mess with his knee ligaments or anything. That crosses from dirty into just a bizarre tactic.


----------



## Adol (Nov 25, 2004)

The screens aren't KG's problem - it's up to the refs to call them as illegal.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

HB said:


> Because Dwight isn't out there trying to hurt guys


So you're saying that he's too stupid to understand that when he hits people in the head and knocks them out cold that he's doing damage?



HB said:


> But for one, those screens are definitely illegal


Are we talking about Dwight? Pau Gasol? Bynum? Joey Noah? Moving screens are pretty much par for the course in the NBA.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

LOL at trying to portray Dwight as some goon. The guy's physical BUT he most definitely isn't out there trying to hurt people.


----------



## Adol (Nov 25, 2004)

E.H. Munro said:


> So you're saying that he's too stupid to understand that when he hits people in the head and knocks them out cold that he's doing damage?


Dwight has his moments, sure, most NBA stars do. I think the larger point HB is making is that with KG it's consistent, but perhaps more so than anything it's the way he conducts himself. I don't think anyone can disagree with that - though KG supporters will point to his "passion." For me it's never been black and white. KG does do bitch moves a lot of the time, but at the same time he is one of the few players of the last decade I would call insanely talented, and it's unfortunate the many people's hate for KG leads them to say he's not as good as he really is. It creates a false hegemony I think, and there's not much truth in it.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

It would be funny in a weird way if Fyre somehow develops testicular cancer due to getting hit by KG. Somewhere Charlie Villaneuva is screaming, "See, I told you so."


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

HB said:


> LOL at trying to portray Dwight as some goon. The guy's physical BUT he most definitely isn't out there trying to hurt people.


So when he swings his elbows around he's just trying to get in a quick aerobic workout?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Adol said:


> Dwight has his moments, sure, most NBA stars do. I think the larger point HB is making is that with KG it's consistent, but perhaps more so than anything it's the way he conducts himself. I don't think anyone can disagree with that - though KG supporters will point to his "passion." For me it's never been black and white. KG does do bitch moves a lot of the time, but at the same time he is one of the few players of the last decade I would call insanely talented, and it's unfortunate the many people's hate for KG leads them to say he's not as good as he really is. It creates a false hegemony I think, and there's not much truth in it.


Thing is it isn't "consistent", unless you mean consistent with what others do. Garnett's flashy, which generates a lot of hate. But really guys like Perkins and Howard actually injure people, unlike Garnett. 

HB must have wasted about 13gbs of drive space last spring defending Howard's elbows, and Dwight actually did injure a couple of guys last spring. I like Dwight, I wish he'd stop the headhunting, though, there's no place for that in the NBA given what we know about concussions.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

What guys did Dwight injure last season? Rose ran into him twice, that's the only one I recall. As for the elbows thing, ummmm what big man doesn't do that. You get the ball, you shield it from the opposing players. Perkins and KG definitely extend their elbows.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

He knocked Davis unconscious during the ECF last year.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

LOL now that was hilarious. Definitely dancing with the stars worthy. But ahem how is that Dwight's fault, the guy's no robot, he can't contract his elbow. Davis' face was in the wrong place at the wrong time. Tough luck.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

So, let's get this straight, big guys taking cheap shots with the intent of doing real damage = "hilarious" but cheap shots that actually don't do any damage = "punk"? Is that about it? Do you begin to grasp why no one takes you seriously?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

There was no cheap shot involved in that play man. The guy who came from behind made that whole play messy. Can you find any other NON-CELTICS fan that thinks it was a cheap shot by Dwight?

Any one? 

*Crickets*


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

There absolutely was a cheap shot involved in that play. Howard was swinging his elbows in an attempt to hit anyone in the area. And at the time it happened the _only_ people defending it were you and the Magic fans. So, thanks for confirming that real injuries are hilarious in your book.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

So wait, there's no other Celtic fan you can find on here that thinks that is a cheap shot? Why Munro? What's going on? Surely they don't have any reason to be biased. This is baffling no?


----------



## Pump Bacon (Dec 11, 2010)

Dwight's also KO'd his own teammates, kinda reckless in general and he's as strong as they come so his incidental elbows are going to hurt. I do think some of his stuff is intentionally dirty much like KG's stuff though. Is that bad? When it happens against your team, hell yes. Its just a part of the game though but an unlikable one like flopping, star calls, etc.

Both guys have some Karl Malone/Bruce Bowen/Mutombo/etc in them: do whatever it takes to win. Hell one of the NBA's top highlight moments was when McHale clotheslined Rambis. I think Howard even trained with Karl Malone over the summer in addition to Hakeem FWIW.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Yeah that guy Dwight, definitely trying to send cheap shots to his teammates. The guy's big and sometimes clumsy (not exactly the most finesse big in the game), he's not out there intentionally trying to injure people.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Get off your moral hobby horse. You've made two dozen angry posts in this thread while admitting that you find real injuries "hilarious". If someone knocks Brooke Lopez unconscious we expect you to laugh about it. But why do I get the idea that you'll be outraged?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

If it was a cheapshot, yup, you betcha. P.s. I am not angry. Actually hungry.


----------



## Adol (Nov 25, 2004)

Straight hater. Nothing more.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Dre™ said:


> Like I said earlier I'd be more pissed off at the putting his foot under Frye's landing area twice. There's just no reason to do that to a peer. Why would you *want* to roll someone's ankle.


Ask Bruce Bowen.

Incidentally Mark Jackson said one of his teammates intentionally hurt a superstar that way --who was he talking about do you think? And what Superstar? Jackson said the superstar was still in the league.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Garnett is a punk. Any man who could sincerely smack a dude in the nuts is capable of horrible things. You just don't do that, unless you're an angry girl.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> Ask Bruce Bowen.
> 
> Incidentally Mark Jackson said one of his teammates intentionally hurt a superstar that way --who was he talking about do you think? And what Superstar? Jackson said the superstar was still in the league.


Given his last year was 04 it would have to be Shaq, Kobe, Kidd, McGrady, Duncan or Garnett. Unless he means the guy's a star now then all bets are off. 

Maybe Mutombo got tired of the jokes and got Shaq on one of those Heat injuries


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

E.H. Munro said:


> Are we talking about Dwight? Pau Gasol? Bynum? Joey Noah? Moving screens are pretty much par for the course in the NBA.


no way dude, KG's screens are pretty much 'par excellence' for the league in those terms - he can walk them all the way back to his own end of the court before he's done - 'I dont know ref, I just thought I'd come all the way out to the half court line for -um, you know' shrug 'whatever'


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Does it matter? Everyone sets them. What's really pissing HB off is that he spent all of last spring referring to the Celtics as "The Geriatrics" and confidently predicted that the Magic would blow out Boston four straight games, and he was reduced to cheering for Boston players to get injured. He's really the last guy to be climbing aboard his moral hobby horse to complain.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Someone said it already...how can you be upset with Garnett for setting illegal screens? That's on the officials to call it. Garnett is doing what is within the rules to help his team win. If officials don't call it on a consistent basis, then they feel it's within the rules. 

He is still a punk though.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Seems like they are turning old before our eyes...it is quite interesting to watch.

And John Stockton was the dirtiest screener in the league.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Tom said:


> Seems like they are turning old before our eyes...it is quite interesting to watch.
> 
> And John Stockton was the dirtiest screener in the league.


Funny when Stockton turned old he clutched and grabbed quicker players he could no longer guard all the time.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm waitin for someone to rattle that jaw. Get your just desserts KG.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Jamel Irief said:


> Funny when Stockton turned old he clutched and grabbed quicker players he could no longer guard all the time.


..... So when he was 20 he did that? Stockton was one of the dirtiest players in NBA history.


----------



## BeeGee (Jul 9, 2010)

Bitch-move by Garnett, who is known to bitch-up once in a while. He only does it to guys he thinks he can intimidate though. I still remember how he used to try and start sh_t with Tim Duncan, and Blackjack 21 would just smile and kick his punkass down on the low-block. Garnett won't pick on somebody his own size.. or is it somebody Anthony Peeler's size? :thinking2:

And anybody who thinks that Dwight's elbow on Big Baby was intentional and dirty needs a reality check. I'd suggest a youtube of the slo-mo replay, but that'd be as useless as asking Spurs fans who defended Bruce "Lee" Bowen's kick to Wally's face to review the tape. Dwight went up for the shot and Baby put his face in about the worst possible place on the court. Dwight didn't extend his elbow, he came down to go back up for the offensive rebound. Big Baby isn't a stranger to clumsiness - that time it cost him.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Hyperion said:


> ..... So when he was 20 he did that? Stockton was one of the dirtiest players in NBA history.


You think he was old when he was 20?


----------



## BeeGee (Jul 9, 2010)

Anybody remember this? Tell me this didn't deserve an ejection. He didn't even get a T. Dwight didn't even flinch, which is the most amazing part. Funny clip though.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I wonder if KG gets suspended if the C's had been playing the Raptors instead of the Lakers on ABC


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Ask Bruce Bowen.
> 
> Incidentally Mark Jackson said one of his teammates intentionally hurt a superstar that way --who was he talking about do you think? And what Superstar? Jackson said the superstar was still in the league.


That was Kobe. Or maybe Ray Allen. Bowen injured both, but I am not sure Mark played with Bruce.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

BeeGee said:


> And anybody who thinks that Dwight's elbow on Big Baby was intentional and dirty needs a reality check. I'd suggest a youtube of the slo-mo replay, but that'd be as useless as asking Spurs fans who defended Bruce "Lee" Bowen's kick to Wally's face to review the tape. Dwight went up for the shot and Baby put his face in about the worst possible place on the court. Dwight didn't extend his elbow, he came down to go back up for the offensive rebound. Big Baby isn't a stranger to clumsiness - that time it cost him.


Howard swings his elbows as hard as he can. The intention is to hit people nearby in the hopes that the next time there's a scrum under the basket everyone will keep their distance from him.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Jamel Irief said:


> You think he was old when he was 20?


No, I mean that he did that for his entire career.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

BeeGee said:


> Bitch-move by Garnett, who is known to bitch-up once in a while. He only does it to guys he thinks he can intimidate though. I still remember how he used to try and start sh_t with Tim Duncan, and Blackjack 21 would just smile and kick his punkass down on the low-block. Garnett won't pick on somebody his own size.. or is it somebody Anthony Peeler's size? :thinking2:
> 
> And anybody who thinks that Dwight's elbow on Big Baby was intentional and dirty needs a reality check. I'd suggest a youtube of the slo-mo replay, but that'd be as useless as asking Spurs fans who defended Bruce "Lee" Bowen's kick to Wally's face to review the tape. Dwight went up for the shot and Baby put his face in about the worst possible place on the court. Dwight didn't extend his elbow, he came down to go back up for the offensive rebound. Big Baby isn't a stranger to clumsiness - that time it cost him.


Man I miss that gif. Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Garnett is a bitch... he intentionally does stuff that most people consider dirty... the obvious intent is what has earned him his reputation. 


And this is the big smoking gun for Dwight Howard? When he wasn't even facing Davis, and was making a play on the ball?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

E.H. Munro said:


> Howard swings his elbows as hard as he can. The intention is to hit people nearby in the hopes that the next time there's a scrum under the basket everyone will keep their distance from him.


KG is a dirtier player than Howard and it has nothing to do with me predicting Orlando would blow them out in four. KG is out there throwing cheap shots, Dwight is mostly trying to intimidate his opponents.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Dornado said:


> Garnett is a bitch... he intentionally does stuff that most people consider dirty... the obvious intent is what has earned him his reputation.
> 
> 
> And this is the big smoking gun for Dwight Howard? When he wasn't even facing Davis, and was making a play on the ball?


Maybe if more NON-Magic fans keep commenting, just maybe Munro will realize how Simpson like he has become on this issue.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Dornado said:


> Garnett is a bitch... he intentionally does stuff that most people consider dirty... the obvious intent is what has earned him his reputation.
> 
> 
> And this is the big smoking gun for Dwight Howard? When he wasn't even facing Davis, and was making a play on the ball?


It appears that Robinson ripped him to the ground and was concussed upon hitting the floor.


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

That's just good defense. I little nut punch never hurt anyone.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Dip**** said:


> Surprised floods hasn't come in here to mock people bashing kg


Why would I? Hitting a guy in the nuts isn't acceptable, and it's a bitch move. I won't lie and say I'm unhappy he's not suspended, but he does deserve some good punishment.

And Mark Jackson should have been canned the instant he first uttered the words 'mama there goes that man'.


----------



## BeeGee (Jul 9, 2010)

E.H. Munro said:


> Howard swings his elbows as hard as he can. The intention is to hit people nearby in the hopes that the next time there's a scrum under the basket everyone will keep their distance from him.


On the play in question, there was no such elbow swing. Big Baby got too far up under Dwight and caught a bad one. Dwight definitely uses his elbows, but big men throughout history have. Especially those that get hacked and pulled on a lot.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

BeeGee said:


> Bitch-move by Garnett, who is known to bitch-up once in a while. He only does it to guys he thinks he can intimidate though. I still remember how he used to try and start sh_t with Tim Duncan, and Blackjack 21 would just smile and kick his punkass down on the low-block. Garnett won't pick on somebody his own size.. or is it somebody Anthony Peeler's size? :thinking2:


Channing Frye isn't his size? Just how big do you think KG is?


----------



## BeeGee (Jul 9, 2010)

seifer0406 said:


> Channing Frye isn't his size? Just how big do you think KG is?


I think you missed the joke, seifer..


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

BeeGee said:


> I think you missed the joke, seifer..


No, I think you're either missing your own joke or you're just not very good at humor.

KG picked on Duncan and Duncan owned him. That's just another example of KG picking on guys his own size, isn't it? Channing Frye is 6-11 250 pounds, which is around KG's size. Jose Calderon isn't KG's size and KG picked on him as well. All this tells us is that KG starts fights with everybody. So where exactly is the joke? For this to be funny there has to be some correlation.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

seifer0406 said:


> No, I think you're either missing your own joke or you're just not very good at humor.
> 
> KG picked on Duncan and Duncan owned him. That's just another example of KG picking on guys his own size, isn't it? Channing Frye is 6-11 250 pounds, which is around KG's size. Jose Calderon isn't KG's size and KG picked on him as well. All this tells us is that KG starts fights with everybody. So where exactly is the joke? For this to be funny there has to be some correlation.


KG starts **** with guys who are smaller and also guys who aren't superstars, like guys who are fighting for a contract or even a roster spot.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hyperion said:


> KG starts **** with guys who are smaller and also guys who aren't superstars, like guys who are fighting for a contract or even a roster spot.


Duncan is a superstar. Calderon makes 10 mil a year for the next 2 years. I'm sure you know how long Frye's contract is.

That's strike 3.

btw, usually the toughest guys aren't superstars. This is true for most sports. You don't see Tom Brady or the Manning brothers out there fighting dudes. If you want a fight you are suppose to go after guys that have a chip on their shoulder.


----------



## Colin849 (Jan 22, 2011)

I think it's funny that it's totally blown out of proportion on here. People get tapped in the nuts all the time. Michael Jordan used to slap his other hand at any guy defending him when he went up for a lay up. 

Plus, it's not like KG went for his nuts on that. You can see in the video that he put his hand on Frye like you're told to do when you guard someone so they don't bust by you for the rebound.


----------



## Colin849 (Jan 22, 2011)

Btw, does anyone know how many technicals there really were in that game?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Colin849 said:


> Btw, does anyone know how many technicals there really were in that game?


Courtesy of the bottom of the box score:

Flagrant Fouls: 1 PHOENIX ( M Pietrus 1 )
Technical Fouls: PLAYERS: 5 PHOENIX ( C Frye 1 ) BOSTON ( K Perkins 1, N Robinson 1, K Garnett 2 ) - TEAMS (def3sec): None - COACHES: BOSTON D. Rivers (2)
Officials: Steve Javie , Brent Barnaky , Bennie Adams 

http://scores.espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=310128021


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

seifer0406 said:


> Duncan is a superstar. Calderon makes 10 mil a year for the next 2 years. I'm sure you know how long Frye's contract is.
> 
> That's strike 3.
> 
> btw, usually the toughest guys aren't superstars. This is true for most sports. You don't see Tom Brady or the Manning brothers out there fighting dudes. If you want a fight you are suppose to go after guys that have a chip on their shoulder.


Good thing it happened when Calderon was a 3rd year player who was working for that big contract. The Tim Duncan thing occurred when Duncan was a rookie. So.... you're still wrong. Man you're bad at baseball. 

Oh there's more. how about:

















GRAND SLAM HOME RUN!!!!


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

E.H. Munro said:


> Howard swings his elbows as hard as he can. The intention is to hit people nearby in the hopes that the next time there's a scrum under the basket everyone will keep their distance from him.


He does swing his elbows when he gets the ball, but that's been done for a long time by countless other players. It's so when you get the rebound someone will think twice about stripping the ball when you come down. I thought you knew this. Maybe if he wore green and not blue you would.

As far as the Glen Davis KO, maybe you need to check that link. Howard never even seen Davis nor looked at him. Davis literally ran under Dwight as he was coming down. What do you think would happen? No contact whatsoever?

This is not comparable to running under someone and punching them in the sack.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol we cant even get any other Celtics fan to agree with Munro on that.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

So you're E. Heinsohn Munro?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Hyperion said:


> Good thing it happened when Calderon was a 3rd year player who was working for that big contract.


I'm pretty sure that happened during the '09 season, meaning that the "young" Calderon would have been 27 or 28.



Hyperion said:


> The Tim Duncan thing occurred when Duncan was a rookie.


They're actually the same age, so Duncan's rookie season would have been Garnett's third. Not really the "old on young" incident you're implying.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Tragedy said:


> He does swing his elbows when he gets the ball, but that's been done for a long time by countless other players. It's so when you get the rebound someone will think twice about stripping the ball when you come down. I thought you knew this. Maybe if he wore green and not blue you would.


Everyone knows this, in fact, I explicitly stated it. The point is to make sure that anyone in the area gets hit and thinks twice about stepping into the same area in the future. _However_, when you do make contact, especially at Howard's size/strength, the result is generally a concussion, which we know these days to actually be a serious matter. I don't care either way (something else I made clear). Just as I laughed my ass off at Reggie Evans far more blatant rabbit punch I laughed at the Channing Frye incident. Why? Those are actually funny. Yes, getting donkey konged is pretty painful. But it's not really dangerous. Unlike swinging the elbows. 

I was pointing out the hypocrisy of HB's phony rage. He laughs when players from teams he hates get injured in the sort of scrums that go on during the course of a basketball game, but has been making furious post after furious post about something that while likely painful is pretty harmless. If he wants to be taken seriously, he needs to start denouncing all of it, which he won't because the phony rage is so much easier.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

They arent even remotely close. One was accidental, the other was a cheap shot. You went on and on about how Dwight was giving out cheap shots, but apparently it seems you are the only one who thinks that. Instead of dropping the issue, you keep trying to dance around it. How many videos of KG acting like an idiot must be put up before you finally get the message? In KG's case it is totally justified to go after him because he continually makes a fool of himself on the court. For such a great player, his character is very telling.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

HB said:


> They arent even remotely close. One was accidental.


No it wasn't.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Going for the record, are you, Munro?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Record of what? Are you still drunk from weeping in your sangria?


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

Dwight did absolutely nothing dirty.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Dwight didn't do anything dirty. At all. And E.H. the reason everyone is saying that KG is dirty is because of his history. It's not one incident its numerous occasions, so KG has lost the benefit of the doubt that we give out to other players. I don't see why you keep trying to defend him just embrace it, everybody else in the league wishes they could have an enforcer, I know I wish the Lakers did. The only thing with KG is it's growing old and players are seeing through it.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

E.H. Munro said:


> Record of what? Are you still drunk from weeping in your sangria?


hey buddy, sangria is a very masculine drink in Portugal.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

thug_immortal8 said:


> Dwight didn't do anything dirty. At all. And E.H. the reason everyone is saying that KG is dirty is because of his history. It's not one incident its numerous occasions, so KG has lost the benefit of the doubt that we give out to other players. I don't see why you keep trying to defend him just embrace it, everybody else in the league wishes they could have an enforcer, I know I wish the Lakers did. The only thing with KG is it's growing old and players are seeing through it.


Defending him from what? I said that I laughed my ass off at the play, as I do every time it happens. I wish that I had a nickname as good as _Nutcracker Sweets_ to give to Garnett, but I haven't come up with one yet. And I can't bring myself to deprive Reggie Evans of that name, as his incident was both funnier and likely far more painful (seriously, watch it if you can find it on Youtube). 

When I was younger I laughed my ass off at Lonnie Shelton whenever he pulled this sort of thing, which was pretty much all the time if you include the sheer number of players that he pantsed over the course of his career (and how Maurice Lucas justified his name of The Big Mo). What's had me laughing even harder in this case is all the fauxrage from guys that laugh at _real_ injuries. That's far funnier than the incident itself.



Hyperion said:


> hey buddy, sangria is a very masculine drink in Portugal.


Yes, well, that's Portugal's problem.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hyperion said:


> Good thing it happened when Calderon was a 3rd year player who was working for that big contract. The Tim Duncan thing occurred when Duncan was a rookie. So.... you're still wrong. Man you're bad at baseball.



The Calderon/KG incident was on Nov 11, 2008. On July 9, 2008 Calderon signed that multi-year deal.

Besides the fact that even if the Duncan/KG thing happened when they were both young players, Duncan was putting up better stats than KG in his rookie year. What do you call a guy that averaged 21.1 points, 11.9 rebounds, and 2.5 blocks? You call him a superstar.


I don't see why you're posting the videos when it's already been said that KG picks fights with pretty much everyone. He fought Duncan, Nazr Mohammad, and now Frye who are his own size and he fought smaller guys as well.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

E.H. Munro said:


> Record of what? Are you still drunk from weeping in your sangria?


The record for "Most Apologetic (sp?) Munro's posts in a KG is a Douchebag Thread"


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Hyperion said:


> hey buddy, sangria is a very masculine drink in Portugal.


Not really, no, young grasshopper. Sangria is for sissy-drinkers like R-Star.
Portugal is the land of wine and beer. Super Bok, baby! :cheers:


----------



## BeeGee (Jul 9, 2010)

seifer0406 said:


> No, I think you're either missing your own joke or you're just not very good at humor.
> 
> KG picked on Duncan and Duncan owned him. That's just another example of KG picking on guys his own size, isn't it? Channing Frye is 6-11 250 pounds, which is around KG's size. Jose Calderon isn't KG's size and KG picked on him as well. All this tells us is that KG starts fights with everybody. So where exactly is the joke? For this to be funny there has to be some correlation.


The joke is that Anthony Peeler, despite the difference in size, nearly knocked KG into next week with an elbow. Sorry if you not getting the initial Peeler reference turned you into a whiny *****. It'll be ok, son. Back da***up.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

that wasnt an elbow, it was a left cross


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

PauloCatarino said:


> The record for "Most Apologetic (sp?) Munro's posts in a KG is a Douchebag Thread"


Can I help it that douchey Laker fans are still bitter over 2008?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

easy now


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm sorry, I should clarify, not all Laker fans fall into that category. Most of you are quite reasonable. There's just a tiny, but very vocal minority, that give the rest of you a bad name. Paulo's their patron saint.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

BeeGee said:


> The joke is that Anthony Peeler, despite the difference in size, nearly knocked KG into next week with an elbow. Sorry if you not getting the initial Peeler reference turned you into a whiny *****. It'll be ok, son. Back da***up.


I think you're missing the point of this thread but then again it's not the first time for you it seems.

I'll just move on.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Diable said:


> So you're E. Heinsohn Munro?


LOL


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Dornado said:


> Garnett is a bitch... he intentionally does stuff that most people consider dirty... the obvious intent is what has earned him his reputation.
> 
> 
> And this is the big smoking gun for Dwight Howard? When he wasn't even facing Davis, and was making a play on the ball?


Before I saw the video I had said to myself "Munro wouldn't make stuff up, Howard must have been a punk on that play". But now I realize how biased Munro is in this discussion. It's really obvious Howard had no intention of hitting Glen Davis.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

BeeGee said:


> Anybody remember this? Tell me this didn't deserve an ejection. He didn't even get a T. Dwight didn't even flinch, which is the most amazing part. Funny clip though.


This video is so funny. Garnett is acting like a little boy who wants to bully other kids. He's clearly got anger issues and I don't understand how anybody can be a fan of his.

Garnett: "But, he was grabbing my ribs! It hurt so bad, I HAD to hit him. And then when he didn't react the way I wanted him to, I had to hit him again, because I really wish I could cause him the pain he caused me to feel. It's not fair, ref!"


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*PJ Weighs In*



> “Pau knows who he is,” Jackson said. “He’s tenacious. I like him to be aggressive offensively. He’s always a willing passer. The one thing I’m on him about is getting that first rebound. Don’t let them knock it out of your hands. Don’t let them knock it away.
> 
> “Otherwise, all this talk about how aggressive he is or how aggressive he isn’t falls on deaf ears. He totally gets it. He is who he is. *We’re not going to make him into (Boston’s Kevin) Garnett. He’s not going to go around and punch guys in the (groin).*
> 
> “He’s too nice of a guy. This is an intelligent person who understands what this game is about. We’ve been to the Finals three years in a row, so that’s part of it.”


http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports.com/2011/02/07/15826/related


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Shaoxia said:


> Before I saw the video I had said to myself "Munro wouldn't make stuff up, Howard must have been a punk on that play". But now I realize how biased Munro is in this discussion. It's really obvious Howard had no intention of hitting Glen Davis.


Go back and read what I actually said. He never intends to actually make contact. The entire purpose of the way he uses his elbows is to scare other players away from him to create space for himself in the paint. _However_, the result of what he does is that occasionally players _do_ get hit, and the end result is generally a concussion, which we nowadays understand to be dangerous. 

Now, I also said that I didn't care one way or the other, my point was that the people shrieking the loudest now were laughing at the other play and trumpeting Dwight Howard as "The People's Elbow" because he knocked another guy unconscious. You can't have this both ways. If you want to be taken seriously while weeping with outrage, you'd better be prepared to be outraged when players you like do this sort of ****. It's also pretty ****ed up that these Wailing Sisters of Our Lady of Righteous Fury admit that they find _real_ injuries funny, and non-injuries to be beyond the pale of the acceptable.

I am actually pretty consistent here as I've been extremely critical of Kendrick Perkins when he goons it up. And I've never done anything but laugh at the "crushed nuts" plays, no matter who's committing them. See, I laugh at those because while undoubtedly painful they're not very dangerous. NBA broadcasters also tend to laugh at those plays (again, there must be a copy of the TNT broadcast of the Kaman/Evans incident, Barkley was killing in that segment, I nearly had a hernia laughing).

EDIT: Hah! I completely forgot that Doc Rivers was in studio that night.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

It's not about size so much as it is KG trying to pull crap with guys he thinks won't do anything.

Lamar Odom
Lamarcus Aldridge
Channing Frye
Duncan

All guys his size, but all guys who generally don't get into scuffles or goon it up. 

KG is just a dick all around. Very good player, HOFer. But man ever since winning that title he's been insufferable. 

I used to like KG a helluva lot.


----------



## Pump Bacon (Dec 11, 2010)

BeeGee said:


> Anybody remember this? Tell me this didn't deserve an ejection. He didn't even get a T. Dwight didn't even flinch, which is the most amazing part. Funny clip though.












:krazy: :laugh:


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

Tragedy said:


> It's not about size so much as it is KG trying to pull crap with guys he thinks won't do anything.
> 
> Lamar Odom
> Lamarcus Aldridge
> ...


Ever since winning the title? Please. KG has ALWAYS been like that.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Yeah the Peeler incident was definitely in Wolves uniform.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

One of these days he's going to mess with a little bulldog type point guard that he thinks won't retaliate and he's going to get his. 15 years ago and he wouldn't be doing his shenanigans because someone would've put him on his ass too many times.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Alvin Gentry, KG and Doc Rivers - A Complex Triangle*



> It wasn't even so much the nut punch that got Frye's goat as it was Garnett slipping his foot under Frye while he was in the air shooting. KG pulled that play right out of the Bruce Bowen Book of Dirty Tricks and used it twice on Channing.
> 
> Suns head coach Alvin Gentry, apparently, has also taken harshly to the dirty play. Gentry has said, as a consequence of the foul, that he has lost all respect for Kevin Garnett.





> In addition to Gentry, Los Angeles Lakers head coach Phil Jackson and even movie director Spike Lee have recently had harsh words for Garnett's on-court behavior. Doc Rivers, the Boston Celtics head coach, responded to these latest statements concerning his star forward according to this report with the following statement:
> 
> "That means he's on their minds, and that's fine by me...I think all of these people who call him out would take him on their team right now."
> 
> ...


I think KG is still a pretty good player though, those teams could use him.


----------

